# Just made this . . . .



## Madman1978 (Nov 7, 2020)

It's not great but it was my first lap joint 
The Pen stand not the pen 
and all recycled wood!


----------



## magpens (Nov 7, 2020)

Way to go, Mike !!


----------



## Herman (Nov 7, 2020)

I like, looks great


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 7, 2020)

It does the job, what more do you want??

Pen looks good


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice work.  Simple but very functional.  Well done.


----------



## Madman1978 (Nov 7, 2020)

howsitwork said:


> It does the job, what more do you want??
> 
> Pen looks good


Perfection! lol


----------



## TDahl (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice


----------

